# WPF Scotland Results



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Many Thanks to all the competitors (and behind the scenes helpers) on Sunday for making an awesome show, the level of competition was very high and a pleasure to watch!

Also, some amazing guest posers: Jimmy Salmond in chains!; Jon Bridge; Vicky McCann; Rob Hope and the show stopping Paul George.

The DVD will be available soon from www.the-video-company.co.uk

Results as follows:

Junior Mr Scotland 18-22yrs 364 days

1st no 2 Paul Pew, JJB Glasgow

2nd no 1 David Harper, Prolife, Paisley

Senior Mr Scotland (over40)

1st no 1 Robert Turner, Largs Excel Centre

2nd no 3 Carl Stevens, Ironman Bodybuilding Centre, Preston

3rd no 6 Brian Smith, Power Gym, Shetland

4th no 7 David Reid, David Lloyd, Edinburgh

also competeing: no2 Andrew McIvor Phoenix Gym, Newtownards, NI

no4 Alan McComb, Power Gym, Shetland

no5 Jim Gardner, Fitness First, Kilmarnock

First Season of Competing Mr Scotland

1st no2 Pete Sockart, Holmes Place,Edinburgh

2nd no 3 Stuart Grant, Muscle Inn, Coatbridge

3rd no1 Michael Pendergast, Colossus Gym, Blackpool

Junior Miss Figure (under 18 years)

1st no1 Cheryl Palmer, Unique Physique, Leven

2nd no2 Marnie Stead, Unique Physique, Leven

Under 70kg Mr Scotland

1st no4 Lee Blyth, Morgan's Powerhouse, Northumberland

2nd no2 Tony Stead, Unique Physique, Leven

3rd no1 Paul Howarth, Al'z Gym, Oldham, Lancashire

4th no3 Paul Gordon, Ardler Centre, Dundee

Under 80kg Mr Scotland

1st no2 Michael Battersby, Mick's Gym/Bellshill Boys Club

2nd no1 James Palmer, Unique Physique, Leven

Miss Figure Miss Scotland

1st no1 Malika Zitouni, Pro Gym, Londonderry, NI

2nd no3 Anita Kanyon, Ironman Bodybuilding Centre, Preston

3rd no7 Lynn Carmichael, Venice Physique, Glasgow

4th no6 Nicola Anderson, Gym Division, Dingwall

5th no2 Kat Irving, Colossus Gym, Blackpool

Under 90kg Mr Scotland

1st no3 Mark Taylor, Unique Physique, Leven

2nd no1 Andy Kenyon, Ironman Bodybuilding Centre, Preston

3rd no4 George Crockert, Club Evo, Alloa

4th no2 Paul Scarborough, Core Fitness, Plymouth

Over 90kg Mr Scotland

1st no3 Gary Wilson, FX Fitness/Home

2nd no4 Dave Fox, Pro Gym, Londonderry NI

3rd no1 Duncan Juste, Phoenix Gym, Newtownards NI

4th no2 Steven Stewart, Phoenix Gym, Newtownards NI

Overall WPF Mr Scotland - Gary Wilson (over90kg winner)

Extreme Nutrition Award for Achievment - Gary Wilson - for excellent improvements and dedication in the last year.


----------

